
PG&E power shut-off map - rdhyee
https://projects.sfchronicle.com/trackers/power-outages/
======
rdhyee
I've been impressed by how the SF Chronicle has been tracking the PG&E power
outages of Oct 9-?, 2019 when PG&E web presence has been lackluster. How is
the SF Chronicle sourcing this data?

